# موقع اكاديمية اللحام المصريه بمسطرد



## islamiccastel (12 يوليو 2007)

اليكم موقع اكاديمية اللحام المصريه بمسطردhttp://www.ewaegypt.org/


----------



## prof mido (13 يوليو 2007)

ايوه كده يامهندس ورينا شغلك
أخوك أبوزياد


----------



## net_engin (27 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوكم .... مهندس / محمد عبد الوهاب حبيب 
اول مشاركة لي في المنتدي وارجو من الله ان افيد واستفيد


----------



## moh_farouq (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اكادميه الحام كنت عامله تخفيض 50% دعم " منحه" و قد اخذت منها Ut , Pt
لكن للاسف هم لسه داخلين موضوع الكورسات الاختبارات اللا اتلافيه جديد فالموضوع مش مظبوط قوى من ناحيه المدرسين و مين اللى يمتحنك و هم كمان بيسقطو 50% من الدفعه فى Ut , Rt و ده من اللى شفته حيث عدت الut مرتين , و كمان عاوزينى اعيد ال Rt للمره التلاته بس زهقت منهم


----------

